# Magnum Wrist Rocket circa mid 1980s



## JeremyJSutton (Oct 8, 2017)

A couple years ago I gave my son my wrist rocket from my youth -- circa mid to late 1980's.

It's all original minus the band/pouch (though I still have the leather pouch somewhere).









It's branded "Magnum" and it's a folding wrist rocket.

























It's very comfortable.









My son and I like to have contest knocking down cans when camping with it.









I can't turn anything up with a quick Google search. I am sure it's your standard big store / department store slingshot (Maybe Five & Dime or something) from that era.

Does anyone know anything about this guy?

Jeremy


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> That is what I used in the 70s-80s in the USBP for shooting at ******** that thought it was fun to throw rocks at us. Sure stopped the attack of rocks and sent them running back into Juarez.


The use of racial slurs is offensive and unacceptable, IMHO. So is the glorifying or condoning shooting slingshots at people.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it may be a "Roberts Rocket". I have one somewhere. They took over or bought out the "Pocket Rocket" poeple. They did a few minor changes on the original Pocket Rocket. BTW those Pocket Rocket tubes were some of the most powerful I ever shot. Great with heavy ammo.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jolly Roger-I sent you a PM.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks KawKan. I gotta hand it to you for sure. My post was deleted with some snide remarks. But you managed to save it by posting it with your reply. Thanks again for the save.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > That is what I used in the 70s-80s in the USBP for shooting at ******** that thought it was fun to throw rocks at us. Sure stopped the attack of rocks and sent them running back into Juarez.
> ...


Agreed @KawKaw


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm sorry the original post was stepped on/highjacked.

I certainly didn't mean to add life to the derisiveness.

If I could edit, I'd take my post down, but I'm past my time limit on that.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I had two of those when I was a kid, but could not get them to shoot well for some reason. yes, I believe that was called the Pocket Magnum ... it was very well made.

Last year I took them both apart as I'm not a real fan of most wrist type slingshots although I have some good ones. I kept one and gave one to my graphics guy at work, now they are pocketable and set up with forks facing forward with gypsy tabs.










wll


----------

